# Worth buying a R32 gtst?



## NealGTS (Nov 27, 2006)

is it worth me buying one over a 200sx/323gtr?

i have cash to buy a new car now so will be on lookout BUT i have been told by quite a few ppl not to bothered with the R32 gtst?


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

it really depends what you want from your car.

I have had a R33 GTR and S13 and an S15, out of the 3 the best car was the S15, but I want another GTR ...

From what I can tell the GTS has the same sort of power/weight ratio as the 200sx. in fact the S15 spec R comes out of the box with 250ps putting it right up with a stock R34. 

if you like a bit of drifty fun then it is easier in a gts or a 200sx than the GTR but with a grid dancer you can make the GTR rwd too.

Drive them and decide. don't get blinkered by the GTR badge go for what you want. remember as soon as you say GTR to a parts supplier you are looking at a bigger price tag. 

also you get what you pay for so if you get a cheap one expect to have to pay some repair bills...

/Steve


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

When I was in the market for a Skyline, I was set on getting a GTR, but a GTS-t came up for sale locally, and after I took it for a spin, I had to have it. While it may not be a GTR, they're still great cars.
If you have the cash for a GTR, then that's the better choice, but if not, the GTS-t, as far as I'm concerned, isn't the poorer little brother some people make it out to be.


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

Hmmm, I drive a S14a and always wondered whether I shouldve got a 32GTST. I guess the only way to decide is to drive both! What I can say is the 200SX is an amazing car - so much fun, and a great way to learn RWD


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

s14 will be cheaper to run, but R32GTST is a better car. Stiffer, more raw.

Give them both a bit of tuning an they are both very good.

Butuz


----------



## NealGTS (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys, the only prob with the R32 is that it is infact a few years older than the 200sx


----------



## Corny (Sep 19, 2006)

I bought my R32 GTs-t as a daily driver - needed a bit better mpg than the GTR

Am I pleased with it? Bet your boots. Quick enough (for me), tail happy when you want and 26mpg! Mind you I do a lot of motorway miles.

Never driven a 200sx, because like MarkMcQ when I drove the R32 I just had to have it!!

Good luck deciding


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

Having lived with both GTR and GTS- all I can say is they are very different beasts but the GTS-T is surprisingly good and quite a car in its own right.
Personally I think 32 gtst is fantastic fun, a lot more 'chuckable' and informative than the gtr, i'd call it the naughty brother not the little brother of the gtr.
In a GTR you do know your in a very different motor, its feels serious and it drives serious, but....sometimes serious can be a little tedious. Certainly more fun for everyday use.
I can't compare against a 200sx but i love the gtst is has a certain feel, all i can say.Having said this I would get the GTR if you can afford it, the running costs are really not that much more to be truthful.


----------



## Warren123 (Mar 17, 2020)

Nice


----------

